# This is what a solo viola sounds like



## Hannes_F (Mar 5, 2013)

Friends,

are you serious :?: 

Some here don't know what a solo viola sounds like. I am looking @ you, Choco.
but also here
http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtop ... &start=140
and here
www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=30349
and all over the whole forum. :shock: 

OK here we go here are two viola solos that I recorded for composers in this board. One line is in the very cello-like medium-high register, the other in the lower, the sonorially singing lows that I really love about this instrument. Both not too shabby though, methinks  I'll try to find one example in the high register, too.

Tanuj Tiku:
http://strings-on-demand.com/demos/Tanu ... le_cut.mp3

Benjamin Warren:
http://strings-on-demand.com/demos/Beau ... la_cut.mp3

Didn't know where to put this but since it are compositions of two members here it might be appropriate 

All the best, Hannes


----------



## rJames (Mar 5, 2013)

I love the tone on the low one. (Beaus_Theme_viola_cut.mp3 )

Beautiful.


----------



## gabrielh (Mar 5, 2013)

To me Schnittke`s viola concerto was also a real ear opener:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vK6uX1-Yb8o
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gk-N3Aa-z9s


----------



## doubleattack (Mar 6, 2013)

Congratulations, it sounds very good, I love this close mic sound =o


----------



## rayinstirling (Mar 6, 2013)

Thanks for sharing Hannes,
I'm so surprised.........................NOT


----------



## Resoded (Mar 6, 2013)

Love it, well played.


----------



## Goran (Mar 6, 2013)

Resoded @ Wed Mar 06 said:


> Love it, well played.



+1... some wonderful playing in there...


----------



## germancomponist (Mar 6, 2013)

rJames @ Wed Mar 06 said:


> I love the tone on the low one. (Beaus_Theme_viola_cut.mp3 )
> 
> Beautiful.



+1

The real thing is the best. Thanks Hannes for posting this. I like your playing!


----------



## dariusofwest (Mar 6, 2013)

Thanks for posting this. ^_^

I had always thought that was a violin at the start of the reel_7_finale cut until now...lol.


----------



## Farkle (Mar 6, 2013)

For more awesome Viola-ness.

Here is one of my favorite pieces for Solo Viola. The first movement captures the jagged, rhythmic intensity of the instrument, and the 2nd movement shows the delicate sorrowful singing of the instrument.

The piece is Hindemith's Sonata for Viola, Op. 31, #4. Here's the first movement:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Kiw7qRRwA0

Here's the Second Movement:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IpMqC3xQ__U

Enjoy the awesome.

Mike


----------



## Hannes_F (Mar 6, 2013)

dariusofwest @ Wed Mar 06 said:


> Thanks for posting this. ^_^
> 
> I had always thought that was a violin at the start of the reel_7_finale cut until now...lol.



Violin, Viola and Cello can sound very much alike in their overlapping range. After a while even I can not always easily say which of those I used for a line - well tbh most times I can but not always. This similarity in my recordings also comes from me playing them which means it is also a question of playing style and tone preference. However it makes sense for me also in general because they are all family members.

The lower example is where the viola sound is right 'at home'. Some composers miss to add that exquisite indegrient to their orchestral strings sound because they basically write their viola parts too high. 

Everybody wants to have their strings sound lush and full, and a healthy viola sound core can contribute much to it. o/~


----------



## Dan Mott (Mar 6, 2013)

Strings wouldn't be the same if there was no viola.


----------



## handz (Mar 6, 2013)

I love this one: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kyD_L5G_AFs
(Kancheli - Styx, Yuri Bashmet)


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Mar 6, 2013)

Bartok Viola Concerto.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ul8kDGgBtwg


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Mar 6, 2013)

Nice tone Hannes!
I especially like the timbre in #2!
o-[][]-o


----------



## Gabriel Oliveira (Mar 8, 2013)

I had always thought that was a CELLO at the start of the reel_7_finale


----------



## JJP (Mar 8, 2013)

Dan-Jay @ Wed Mar 06 said:


> Strings wouldn't be the same if there was no viola.



A viola wouldn't be the same if there were no strings. ~o)


----------

